

Ask HN: Nurses who left to code, how was your transition like? - gxespino

After five years as a surgical nurse, I&#x27;m in the final stages of my transition into being a software developer (60 days left of being a nurse). I&#x27;m thinking about documenting my transition and was wondering if there are any other nurses turned hacker out there. I&#x27;ve yet to meet any one else in real life who&#x27;s done this.
======
MichaelCrawford
I can't say that I've ever met any nurses who became coders, however the
president of an electronic medical records startup I once worked for, was a
physician.

He wasn't a coder, but he had some very good ideas about how our product
should work. The other two cofounders were experienced coders.

I myself am trained as a physicist. I once met a former french teacher. It's
quite common for people to change careers into coding.

Were you to document your story, it would attact a lot of interests; a website
would be popular, a book might be a best-seller.

I once had a psychiatrist who was a nuclear physicist before she became a
shrink. I looked her up online, she went to medical school in Tennessee - Oak
Ridge National Laboratory, then school on the side.

~~~
gxespino
Wow, thanks for the motivation. I'll start documenting the process and see
where it goes!

